# new old tractor



## billnewtractor (Sep 24, 2018)

hello all, hoping for some help. just got an old ford tractor with back hoe / loader, told it is 3 cyl. diesel. cast iron grill. trying to find out year, fluid check sites and type of fluids. the only number found so far is c7nn7006ab. first n ? found on r/s of trans. grateful for any help thanks bill
ok sorry it took awhile but here's the pic hope someone can tell me more info. if any more specific info from you please contact me


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2018)

Hello and welcome to the Tractor Forum Bill. That sounds like a very useful machine. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members and I'm sure one or more of the members will chime in. Photos would go a long ways to helping us help you. You can post them in this thread. In the meantime let me tell you the number you asked about is a part or casting number with raised letters and is not good for identifying your machine. The model and serial numbers will be punched into the transmission casting on a horizontal flat spot. Most likely behind and above the starter. It will most likely be covered with paint and impossible to read. Use paint remover to reveal the numbers. Probably 3 lines for model, date of manufacture, and plant/serial number. I don't encourage sanding to find it as the letters numbers are easily destroyed. Let us know how you get on.

If you get a chance later on, please drop by our Tractor of the month Forum and cast your vote in the current Tractor of the month contest.
Again, welcome to the Tractor Forum.

Here's your invitation to put your tractor in the Showcase (located under the TRACTOR button at the top of the page). A perk is that if you add your tractor to the Showcase, it becomes instantly eligible to be entered in our monthly tractor contest, in progress right now. Please be sure to add your vote for October's Tractor of the Month, which is found on the main Forum menu as the fourth category, listed as "Tractor of the month". The poll will be at the top of the page. Thank you for your vote, and again, welcome to The Tractor Forum!


----------



## billnewtractor (Sep 24, 2018)

Graysonr said:


> Hello and welcome to the Tractor Forum Bill. That sounds like a very useful machine. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members and I'm sure one or more of the members will chime in. Photos would go a long ways to helping us help you. You can post them in this thread. In the meantime let me tell you the number you asked about is a part or casting number with raised letters and is not good for identifying your machine. The model and serial numbers will be punched into the transmission casting on a horizontal flat spot. Most likely behind and above the starter. It will most likely be covered with paint and impossible to read. Use paint remover to reveal the numbers. Probably 3 lines for model, date of manufacture, and plant/serial number. I don't encourage sanding to find it as the letters numbers are easily destroyed. Let us know how you get on.
> 
> If you get a chance later on, please drop by our Tractor of the month Forum and cast your vote in the current Tractor of the month contest.
> Again, welcome to the Tractor Forum.
> ...





Graysonr said:


> Hello and welcome to the Tractor Forum Bill. That sounds like a very useful machine. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members and I'm sure one or more of the members will chime in. Photos would go a long ways to helping us help you. You can post them in this thread. In the meantime let me tell you the number you asked about is a part or casting number with raised letters and is not good for identifying your machine. The model and serial numbers will be punched into the transmission casting on a horizontal flat spot. Most likely behind and above the starter. It will most likely be covered with paint and impossible to read. Use paint remover to reveal the numbers. Probably 3 lines for model, date of manufacture, and plant/serial number. I don't encourage sanding to find it as the letters numbers are easily destroyed. Let us know how you get on.
> 
> If you get a chance later on, please drop by our Tractor of the month Forum and cast your vote in the current Tractor of the month contest.
> Again, welcome to the Tractor Forum.
> ...


----------



## billnewtractor (Sep 24, 2018)

thank you I will add some photos


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

billnewtractor said:


> hello all, hoping for some help. just got an old ford tractor with back hoe / loader, told it is 3 cyl. diesel. cast iron grill. trying to find out year, fluid check sites and type of fluids. the only number found so far is c7nn7006ab. first n ? found on r/s of trans. grateful for any help thanks bill


If it is a 3 cylinder it is not a cast iron grill. It would be a heavy steel grill.
Ford did make a tlb with a cast iron nose on it but it would have been an older 4 cylinder model.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The number you are listing is a Ford part number. Likely used across more than one model.


----------



## billnewtractor (Sep 24, 2018)

a


Ultradog said:


> If it is a 3 cylinder it is not a cast iron grill. It would be a heavy steel grill.
> Ford did make a tlb with a cast iron nose on it but it would have been an older 4 cylinder model.


added photos thank you


----------



## billnewtractor (Sep 24, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> The number you are listing is a Ford part number. Likely used across more than one model.


hello I added photos thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I just made them full size for you.


----------



## billnewtractor (Sep 24, 2018)

th


Hoodoo Valley said:


> I just made them full size for you.


thank you for looking out. they look great. any ideda of a model? bill


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

That is a nice piece of equipment!

You need the model number and date code for the assembly date to identify your tractor, here is help to find them:
http://www.springfieldbiz.com/oaktree/rhcodes_serial.html

My idea is that it is a 3500 or 3550, but that is not worth anything. Let us see if I was lucky when you find the numbers.


----------



## billnewtractor (Sep 24, 2018)

Hacke said:


> That is a nice piece of equipment!
> 
> You need the model number and date code for the assembly date to identify your tractor, here is help to find them:
> http://www.springfieldbiz.com/oaktree/rhcodes_serial.html
> ...


thanks I will see if I can find any. not sure if you can tell the paint is really heavy. but I thank you again I will check these models to see if I could find the places to check and fill the vital fluids. and yes I hope it to be useful, but for now it keeps getting stuck in the mud. bill


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

but yes!! you have the back hoe to either push, pull or lift the tractor out of the bog.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

I't's a 3500 or 3550.
Clue 1. Hard nose = 3500, 3550 or 4500.
Clue 2. Lighter style industrial front axle = 4400, 3500 or 3550. But 4400 was a soft nose and power steering was internal so 3500 or 3550. 
Clue 3. Has side arm power steering = 3500 or 3550
Clue 4.
Looks like it has the larger 8 on 8" lug bolt pattern on the rear wheels so most likely has double reduction rear axle and wet disc brakes = 3550 not 3500. 
Both models share the same 175 ci diesel engine. 
They are great old tractors. The 175 was a bit whimpy for that much machinery but would still do a lot of work for you


----------



## billnewtractor (Sep 24, 2018)

FredM said:


> but yes!! you have the back hoe to either push, pull or lift the tractor out of the bog.


you would think. the down ward motion is weak on that lever. some one even notched the box where that lever goes forward. the linkage from the lever to the ???? is sloppy. thanks bill


----------



## billnewtractor (Sep 24, 2018)

Ultradog said:


> I't's a 3500 or 3550.
> Clue 1. Hard nose = 3500, 3550 or 4500.
> Clue 2. Lighter style industrial front axle = 4400, 3500 or 3550. But 4400 was a soft nose and power steering was internal so 3500 or 3550.
> Clue 3. Has side arm power steering = 3500 or 3550
> ...


thanks seems to be 3500 or 3550 by looking at other photos and opinions. but what is wet disc brakes? and yes it seems under powered bill


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

I was thinking about 420, since the tachometer seems to go anti-clockwise, but I reconsidered.
It is the 1000-series style tractormeter and there were no anti-clockwise type among those I believe?
Maybe the needle is stuck in full position on a clockwise type.

It has an inline injector pump and I believe that those were not used on 420?

On the other hand, parts may have been swapped...

3500 had the same diesel engine as the 3000, 175 ci.
3550 had the same diesel engine as the 3055, longer stroke than 3000, 183 ci 
420 had the same diesel engine as the 4100, 183 ci.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

billnewtractor said:


> ...what is wet disc brakes?... bill


In this case, wet brakes consists of a package of discs that are pressed together to make the braking effect, like a car clutch engages when you release the clutch pedal. Discs and friction make the work.
They are called wet because the are cooled by liquid, in this case the disc package is submerged in the hydraulic oil in the rear axle housing.

You can identify dry (drum) brakes by looking at the rear axle, you see the drum type here (similar to 3500):
https://fordntractor.com/gallery/images/Ford 3000 rear mount.jpg
Drums at the end of axles.

A rear axle with wet brakes (similar to 3550 and 420):
http://forums.yesterdaystractors.com/photos/mvphoto26304.jpg
Larger center and no drums at the ends of the axles.


----------



## billnewtractor (Sep 24, 2018)

hello group, I can not find any readable id numbers. given that if it is a 3500 or 3550 with a diesel can anybody tell me where to check the fluids [oil, trans, diff ] thanks bill


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

As was said earlier, you will probably need to scrape some paint and/or crud away to see the 3 lines of code.
They are Hand Stamped - ie, not cast - into the flat spot on the transmission just above and behind the starter.
As for checking fluids;
Engine oil has a dip stick on the left side below the oil filter.
Transmission is a square plug on the Right side - in front of your toe when you have your foot on the step plate. Fill till oil spills out.
Rear end depends on whether you have a 3500 or 3550. Take a photo of one of the rear axles for us so we can id it for you.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

You either have a Ford 3500 or Ford 3550. The industrial tractors have the serial number on a glued on foil tag inside the right hood. By now, most of those tags have been lost to the ravages of time.

The industrial tractors themselves are an assemblage of US and European Ford components, and major assemblies could have all sorts of casting and stamped numbers that are meaningless as to the tractor model.

As Ultradog states above, the way to differentiate is the rear axle. The 3500 has a conventional differential with round flat trombone housing with smooth square axle tubes that extend to the fender mounting bosses. The 3550 has planetary rear drives with extended round trombones that contain the planetary drive units, and then taper into square axle housings that have multiple vertical mounting flutes cast into the square section.


----------



## billnewtractor (Sep 24, 2018)

Ultradog said:


> As was said earlier, you will probably need to scrape some paint and/or crud away to see the 3 lines of code.
> They are Hand Stamped - ie, not cast - into the flat spot on the transmission just above and behind the starter.
> As for checking fluids;
> Engine oil has a dip stick on the left side below the oil filter.
> ...


----------



## billnewtractor (Sep 24, 2018)

Ultradog said:


> As was said earlier, you will probably need to scrape some paint and/or crud away to see the 3 lines of code.
> They are Hand Stamped - ie, not cast - into the flat spot on the transmission just above and behind the starter.
> As for checking fluids;
> Engine oil has a dip stick on the left side below the oil filter.
> ...



View attachment 41645
View attachment 41645
View attachment 41647
View attachment 41649


----------



## billnewtractor (Sep 24, 2018)

hello, hope these pics show you the area you requested. very muddy after getting stuck. thanks for the locations. what oils go where? again thanks for sharing your knowlage. bill


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

billnewtractor said:


> hello, hope these pics show you the area you requested. very muddy after getting stuck. thanks for the locations. what oils go where? again thanks for sharing your knowlage. bill


You have outboard, dry, drum brakes. That makes your tractor a 3500.
Your tractor has a similar pipe plug behind your Right heel. The fill for the rear end is below your right butt cheek as you are sitting in the seat.
Use a quality UTF (universal tractor fluid) that meets Ford 134D specs in Everything except the engine - trans, rear end, power steering and back hoe/loader.
For the engine most of us are running a good quality 15w40 diesel rated oil like Rotella - even if you have a gasser.
Get you a manual for that machine. 
You have basically the Industrial version of a 3000.
The I&T FO-31 manual (google it) will cover most of the basic systems in your tractor except the BH or loader. About $30.


----------



## billnewtractor (Sep 24, 2018)

THANKS SO MUCH. YOU GUYS ARE THE BEST! I THINK ITS SO NICE OF YOU GUYS TO FORWARD YOUR EXPERTIZE.


----------



## billnewtractor (Sep 24, 2018)

hello again, hope all is well. I have another request. my tractor is very very hard to start as temps drop. is there any recommended ways to keep it starting in the cold? I searched for a dipstick heater but only found 23" and my dip is about 6-7". thank you


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I have a couple of magnetic oil pan type electric heaters that I use in a pinch. 
You can put them anywhere yo see fit.


----------



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

Other than the dipstick heater, the easiest to install is an in hose coolant heater, such as in the photo. Just get one that fits your bottom hose. I have one on one of my diesel tractor and it works very well. I only plug it in if the temp is around 20 degrees F. PJ


----------



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

If it is a Ford with a 3 cylinder Diesel engine, the oil is 30 weight ( not multi viscosity) You use this oil for the engine, the oil bath air filter (which probably needs to be cleaned out) and the fuel injector. The transmission, power steering fluid and hydraulic fluid all use the same fluid: 134 hydraulic fluid. I use one made for old tractors to help reduce leaks. You probably have a lot of leaks. The steering gear box uses 95 W gear oil. Grease is standard lithium based #2. Coolant is 50% ethylene glycol. Oil uses a dipstick. Transmission fluid and hydraulic fluid both have square plugs to check the levels. You fill them up until fluid runs out of the check plugs ( no dipsticks). If it is milky white you have water in it and you need to drain it out and refill. Use Messicks for parts diagrams. You will need an oil filter and fuel filters and most likely you will need to change front wheel bearings. Your Model number and date stamp are hidden behind the thick plate on the right of the tractor where your front end loader is bolted to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------

